

McDonald's Happy Meal Unchanged After 6 Months On A Table.  - aresant
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/13/mcdonalds-happy-meal-photos-6-months_n_761364.html

======
jeffepp
Interested in reading (or, seeing) this, however, the link is broken.

------
meatsock
i thought that similarity of experiences is a founding principle of fast food
retail.

